# Anyone testing 1st December?



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm currently 7 days past FET and I'm due to test on 1st December 2010.

I decided just to have five days off work this time and return to work on condition that it would be stress free.  Big mistake because i've spent most of the day crying at my desk trying not to let everything get to me and getting more and more stressed the more I think about it.

Now i'm sat here wondering if the tears are because of the hormones or if i am actually stressed.

Would be nice to have someone testing around the same time to chat too.

Vicky


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Vicky im 7dpt 3dt. You are totally normal to feel as you do!!! i ve been the same, up one min down the next, i test on 3 december i have to wait 16 days, it feels soooo long!!!! Have you had anymore symptoms, i ve had crampy niggley pains and felt a bit sick this morning, but sometimes i think its all in my head!!!   LOL!!


----------



## emmielou123 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Vicky and Rachel

im testing on 1st dec too!! im 5dp3dt on our first try at icsi, we had 2 embryos put in as when we went for transfer only two were at satge of either transfering of frezzing so thought id go with both.
no signs as such for me, just back ache and felt for last few days like im going to come on with a dull ache.. hope thats not the case thou!!
this 2ww is stressful, ive just been watching trashy tv chilling out, back to work on sat though hopefully stress free until test day. 
are any of you going to test earlier at home? ....im thinking if everything goes ok until tues i mght be naughty??!!

emmielou


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

just lost my last post

Rachel - Your symptoms sound positive.  I'm trying not to think of the symptoms that I have because it's so confusing between pregnancy and drug symptoms.  I had sore (.)(.) the other day, but to save myself from getting too excited i convinced myself it was due to the new bra I had on the day before lol.  Good luck for the 3rd.

Emmielou - It's good that you are off relaxing for a while.  I took the full two weeks off on our first IVF treatment, but i got bored so I decided to go back this time.  Your aches are probably due to the drugs, i've had a few period type pains.  I'm not testing at home before.  I've set my mind to the blood test on the first and i'm going to leave it to the professionals.  If it's bad news i'd rather wait lol  Good luck for your test on the first


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanku Vicky!!, The only thing is ive had FET on a natural cycle, and only using cyclogest progesterone support, so the drugs i would imagine are pretty irrelavent!! Howeva it does nt stop us from thinking were going a bit loo loo!!! To the lady of thinking of testing early DONT!!!    for you!! LOL !    for     for us all.  Oh other symptoms are also v greasy hair, tiredness, and peeing frequently!!!  Lots of xxxxx


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh didn't realise you were on a natural cycle. I just assume that everyone is drugged up to the eyeballs like me 



rachel petch said:


> Thanku Vicky!!, The only thing is ive had FET on a natural cycle, and only using cyclogest progesterone support, so the drugs i would imagine are pretty irrelavent!! Howeva it does nt stop us from thinking were going a bit loo loo!!! To the lady of thinking of testing early DONT!!!    for you!! LOL !   for    for us all. Oh other symptoms are also v greasy hair, tiredness, and peeing frequently!!! Lots of xxxxx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Vicky i was drugged upto the eyeballs on our fresh cycle last time, so i know what everyone is going through!!  Its a crazy ol state of affairs is nt it


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm testing on 1st December or rather am having a blood test then, I'll be 11dpt 3dt and it's our first ICSI cycle.  I'm not sure really, any symptoms I'm putting down to the pessaries and I generally feel fine.  I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

i'll be testing on either Weds 1st or Thursday the 2nd. When i got the appointment i wrote down Wednesday the 2nd, so don't know which is right. Think it's weds as that's 14 days after EC. Brain is fried at the moment!

lambanana i was at Seacroft as well, also had transfer on 20th Nov and also had a 3 day 8 cell embie put back. We prob saw each other in the waiting areas.


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, it's a small world


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am testing on the 1st December too! It's been such a nerve wracking week and just glad it's nearly the weekend, so not much longer now. I am really trying to stay as positive as possible, I have had a few emotional moments but that's only natural as it is such a pressured process. Not going to a home test as I don't want to stress myself out, wishing you all LOTS of luck!!

Clare
xx


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Clare - i'm exactly the same as you, trying to stay positive and i'm definately not testing at home lol

Good luck with your tests on Wednesday (only four more sleeps) and Rachel for Friday.


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a quick post to see how everyone's doing.  Hope you are all staying away from the hpt's       

Not too much to report here, just a little pinkish discharge when i wipe for the last three mornings (i know tmi and i'm sorry lol) and normal af symptoms for the past three days. Think it's just the drugs that is stopping it from coming, but still not given up hope until the blood test results on Wednesday.

Good luck to you all and        for a BFP for all of us!


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

Not doing too badly except I am really emotional at the moment, doesn't take much for me to start crying. I am also totally over analysing every twinge I am having, I was convinced I was having period pains last night, but now I am not so sure now, fingers crossed it's not. I am starting to find the whole thing so tiresome now but not long to go. 

I am so tired during the day and then have a sleep, but often I can't sleep at night, I was up until 2.00am stressing last night. At least it's our last weekend of being in limbo, next weekend we will be hopefully be pregnant but if not I will be having a well deserved night on the town as I haven't had any alcohol or fun it seems for a long time!

Lets all try and stay as positive as possible for the next few days, remember it's not over until we get the results.

LOTS of LUCK to everyone  

Clare
xx


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd started bleeding really heavily yesterday and it has continued today so I'm out and didn't even make it to OTD


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

I am SO sorry to hear that Lambanana, I can't imagine how you must be feeling but my heart really goes out to you. You still should do a test though..

Big Hugs

Clare
xx


----------



## lambanana (Jul 8, 2010)

I have to go to the clinic for a blood test but I started bleeding at 7dpt and it's really heavy so I know the test will be a BFN and I've still got to wait 3 days to hear it


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aw so sorry Lambanana it's the worst feeling in the world isn't it.  Hope you are holding up ok


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

hey ladies can i join - know its a bit late in the day!
We're testing on the 1st too- 1st try at ICSI, had 3day embie transferred on thurs 18th Nov.
Started bleeding on saturday and thought it was all over but has been spotting since so now really confused and desperate to get to wednesday, 99% sure its just the cyclogest stopping me coming on properly.

lambanana so sorry to read your post, sending you lots of  

fliz x


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

i'm sorry to hear you've been bleeding lambanana, i'm hope you are doing ok. Fingers crossed that it isn't over for you yet. big hugs


----------



## threescompany (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies
Im due to test 1st im now 9dp5dt - tested early BFN
SET is there any hope?


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Threescompany - I don't know how reliable the hpt's are when you test early.  I've never tested early I just wait until my blood test.  You would think that the hospital test as early as possible so you never know.  Fingers crossed for your test on Wednesday   

Flitz - Hi and welcome.  I feel the same about the cyclogest being the only thing from stopping my period because i've had my usual symptoms.  Hopefully we are both wrong and get a BFP.  How have you been during the 2ww?

Not long now!  I'm working on Wednesday and don't want to be crying at my desk all day again so i'm getting the hospital to ring my husband with the result.  I'll find out when I get home (which may be a little earlier than usual lol).  Well i've waited this long another few hours won't kill me   

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

I am not sure how reliable the home tests are when testing early, I have never been lucky with home tests so that is why I have avoided them this time, I would prefer to know from the hospital. I really hope things work out for you Threescompany...

I am getting period like symptoms too, sore back and strange feelings tonight. So trying to stay positive though, you do get funny feelings when you are pregnant though as everything is moving and implanting the two symptoms are really similar.  

Not long now though, 2 sleeps to go!

Clare
xx


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey ladies

thanks for the welcome vicky - i've been totally loopy through the 2ww but its nearly over!

just a quick note to wish everyone luck for tomorrow and lots of        

I almost dont want to do the test now as will then have to deal with the result, at least at the moment there is still hope! sorry for the melodrama  

 to you all 

fliz xx


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow everyone. I totally know what you mean Fliz, at least at the moment we don't have any bad news there is still a good chance we are pregnant, when tomorrow we will know for sure either way.    

I can't believe this is the last night, feeling quite emotional about it all. We are heading out for a bite to eat and the cinema to take our mind off it.

LOTS of LUCK everyone!!! 

Clare
xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I have been lurking this thread as I am due to test tomorrow too

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck     

Tracy
x


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck everyone for tomorrow. I'm almost sure mine will be a BFN, but until I get the result I still have a little bit of hope.

Good luck to everyone for their test, I'll have everything crossed for you x


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

good luck everyone who is testing today! Thinking of you all, hope i see lots of BFP updates on here later


----------



## Clare_M (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry to say it's a BFN from me, I got my period about an hour before I got the results and called the clinic to confirm. I totally thought I was pregnant but obviously my body was playing tricks on me.  Trying not to let it get me down to much, it doesn't mean it won't work next time. I am sure there will be lots of tears today and lots of wine drunk tonight  

Hoping to hear some positive stories from you ladies testing today.

Clare
xx


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi all

sorry I can't lift the mood - ours was a   too  

have spent all morning welling up every time anyone says how sorry they are! maybe we shouldn't have told everyone? but then at least everyone seems to be cutting me some slack!

worst part is haven't got AF yet so have this infinitely small bit of hope that won't be snuffed out which will no doubt mean i get doubly upset when it does arrive!

hoping there will be some good news soon on this thread

 to you Clare_M

fliz x


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh Fliz and Clare, im sooo sorry     to you both, i ve been bleeding since monday and a/f pains since sunday..... defo got my period dont test till Fri, so really think its all over for us! so sorry darlings xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry girls, i know there's nothing i can say to make it better, but don't give up


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

This is my first and last thread!

Mine was negative too, but I kind of knew that it was going to be.  I'm drowning my sorrows with a bottle of red and blue cheese.

Am going to see if our health insurance covers futher testing and i'm going to get that done before the next frozen.  I wasn't happy with the way we were treated at our first hospital (Bolton) and the embryologist said that ICSI wasn't as effective as leaving the two to "get on with it" so i'm now thinking that theres something that's stopping the embie from sticking.

So sorry for all the BFN's and i'm thinking of you all


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just thought i'd let you all know about my eventful day.

I rang the hospital this morning to see if I could get the immune tests through the NHS, but there was no answer so in the meantime I rang Care at Manchester and made a private consulation.  The hospital then rang me back so I told them that it doesn't matter now because I've already booked in at Care to which the woman at the hospital said "what tests?  Your pregnant aren't you?" to which I replied "no".  Anyway ten minutes later she rang back and said that I was pregnant and that whoever rang me up gave me the wrong result   .

So after several minutes of crying (at work again) I rang my mil to take me to the hospital.  Did a pee test and that came back positive and I had a blood test (get the results later)

Thankfully I rang the hospital or else I wouldn't have known.  I'm a bit upset that i've not been on the medication and i've been eating, drinking and lifting heavy objects for two days.

Still can't believe it!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

OMG Vicky!!! That is unbelievable!!!  I cannot believe you were given the wrong results!  I am so pleased for you, and please don't be upset about the drinking etc.  If it had been natural pregnancy you wouldnt have known about it so early and you would have been drinking etc anyway    I am genuinely pleased for you hun.  I just hope that they didn't get your results mixed up with another lady's and told her she was pregnant when she wasn't!!  That would be just awful!  


To all BFN's I am so very very sorry    I know how heartbreaking it is   

Tracy
x


----------



## fliz (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow! Vicky, i've just read your post - congratulations!!!
I can't believe they gave you the wrong results! Its so good to have a happy result on this thread   
Like MissTC says, don't worry about the drinking etc 

fliz xxxxx


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well I got my results back on OTD they came back at 368 and two days later they were 1100.  I'm still bleeding which is worrying so i'm going for another blood test on Thursday just to make sure things are still ok and then I have a scan the following friday.

Apparently there was some confusion between my maiden name and my married name so when the nurse rang me she used my old record and gave me the result from my previous treatment.  Luckily no-one else got caught up in the confusion!


----------

